# gouramis



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

about 6 weeks ago I rescued some fish from someone's tanks. Most of the fish had died and the kids didn't want these ones any more. There was 1 upside down catfish, 1 clown pleco, a blind blackskirt tetra and 1 sick gourami. I treated them altogether in a 10 gallon q tank with furan 2. I moved the cat, plec and tetra into the main tank where they have done very well. 
The gourami has never improved from her open sores and she is now at the stage where I am going to have to euthanize her.
She did not respond except briefly to the furan 2. Has had 2 courses of treatment. The good effects last about three- 4 days then all flares up again. I have treated her with a cure all medication that contains metronidazole as well as prazi pro. Currently she is getting melafix as a last resort.
Her tail is all bloody, ulcer at the base of her tail and her whole rt side is open and raw. 
My thought is that once gouramis have open areas they are just showing that they are riddled with internal infection that the antibiotics can`t reach.
I have spent about $50 on her as well as all the water changes etc.
I hate to give up on her but as I have tried several times over the years with gouramis I have never been able to see them recover.
Other fish have recovered from bacterial infections but not these guys. Has anyone got any positive stories of them recovering from infection?
Or is this just one of the problems gouramis get. I have been told that they in particular carry all sorts of nasty things.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

is the tank cycled? do know the readings? add some medicine to enhance the mucus membrane of the fish, separate her from the others as the others may be keeping the germs in the tank, so the situation could be like: Medication does its job, removes parasites etc. from her, medication's action stops after some days as normal, germs in the water find her vulnerable again, she get infected again. I'd suggest take her in an all clean container once you see her in a good condition. Also, a UV sterilizer could be a good investment too...
What I'd do (my suggestion and only mine, im not that expert, wait till you get verification from other more experienced members) is:
Day 1: add whatever medication you said had effect on her, even only for a few days (i think you said furan 2?)
Day 2: keep the lights off to maximize effect of medication.
Day 3: if she has improved add medication that enhances mucus membrane (actually this is a close call, you need to help her make her membrane right when she gets rid of the germs) if she hasnt improved or isnt in best possible condition (i mean best possible effect the meds had on her the previous times) wait till she is to add the med for the membrane
Day 4: Let her relax by keeping lights off
Day 5: Move her to another container that does not contain ANYTHING from the previous tank that could pass the germs on. Keep lights off this day to minimize the stress from moving tanks
Day 6: turn the lights on normally and the UV sterilizer too.
Day 7: Continue adding membrane enhancing med until you see her fully recovered.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I never treated a gourami for anything. But if feel you have to keep trying and meds in the water didn't do it, you could try topical meds and medicated fish food.

I read something somewhere about putting neosporin on open sores on fish (use a q-tip) and you can be antibiotic flake from angels+ or sprinkle powder on frozen food and refreeze.


----------

